# Beardie Enclosure Build...PROGRESSIVE THREAD



## LiasisKing (Jun 8, 2010)

hi guys, 
I am going to build a 4 foot beardie enclosure, and i am going to take pictures and share them with you guys along the way (along with a brief description of what i have done since the last post)
I am getting all materials today and tommorow, so on thursday there should be some pics up. 
It will be roughly 4 Foot long by 2 Foot wide by 2 foot high (builders terms 1200x600x600) and will be made out of white melamine with double glass sliders on the front. 
it will have 2 ceramic lamp holders inside and a double dimmer switch mounted to he front to control them. 
anyway,
I have to get ready for school.


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 8, 2010)

good luck with it mate.


----------



## beney_boy (Jun 8, 2010)

goodluck mate. i just got 8 sheets of 8ftx4ft melamine delivered yesterday to build some good sized enclosures along with some 4x2x2s. still need 7 more sheets. just in the process of knocking up some saw horses today just to cut the sheets on. good luck to you mate.


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 10, 2010)

*Step 1*

OK... here is the first step, I got all the melamine cut from bunnings, along with the screws and stick-on caps. 
I did about 2 hours of numbers and sketches to get all this right, so TAKE YOUR TIME ... it is DEFINATELY worth your getting it right.

I glued and screwed it (with a VERY small amount of PVA) into a simple box, 







The whole thing is made out of 16mm Melamine, 
PRICES SO FAR :
2 X 2x8 FT melamine sheets - $41.28
1 box of stick-on washers - $7.29
1 box of chipboard screws - $8.21


----------



## mr1jz (Jun 13, 2010)

Have you got the exact measurements of the pieces. I'm looking at doing the same with getting bunnings to cut it.


----------



## nico77 (Jun 13, 2010)

looking good mate , where are you putting your vents ?

top and bottom 1200x600
sides 568x584
back 568x1168

you can get 1 1200x600x600 enclosure out of 1 8x4 sheet ($33 @ bunnings) , it is worth getting 2 strips cut or use pine that is 1168x100 to put at the front where the glass slides go , it will stop it sagging if you are going to stack another enclosure on top .
I used flexi glass instead of glass its heaps cheaper and doesnt shatter as easy .

cheers nico


----------



## dangles (Jun 13, 2010)

nico77 said:


> looking good mate , where are you putting your vents ?
> 
> top and bottom 1200x600
> sides 568x584
> ...


wouldnt be using plexi glass/perspex or wateva u want to call it. An adult reptile could easily flex it enough to escape. I used 6 massive pieces of glass in my banks and walked from the glaziers with change from $200


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 13, 2010)

dangles said:


> wouldnt be using plexi glass/perspex or wateva u want to call it. An adult reptile could easily flex it enough to escape. I used 6 massive pieces of glass in my banks and walked from the glaziers with change from $200


 
i have used two large peices of plexi on a 6x3x3 enclosure housing two large adult olives and they never flexed it out so if they cant i would be safe to suggest that nothing will


----------



## nico77 (Jun 13, 2010)

with the doors being 600x600 each there isnt much flex at all , any animal that can flex that to get out could easy break glass doors , i got a 1200x2400 sheet for $90 deliverd and got 4 enclosures out of the sheet . How thick was the glass you used ? Thats cheap i got 2 quotes for 4 bits off glass (6mm) 2x 400x400 and 2 that were 400x1000 first quote was $270 and the second was $220 .
I had 6ft southwesterns in there for a few months with no problem , i will see how they go with the jungles in there when i get them .

cheers nico


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi guys, 
there has been a change of plans. 
i am now going to make it a 2 bay enclosure (so now there will be 2 600x600x600 sections) 
each side will have 2 sockets, and there will be a switch for each on the front. 
i will have one large vent behind the heat globes at the top corner, and one in the opposite corner. 
i am picking up some beardies on saturday, so i will finish it this arvo and tommorow and put up some pickies then.
i am getting some perspexish stuff from bunnings today, along with the plastic slider, light fittings, switches, etc. 
i got a quote for glass and it was going to be 200 bucks !!!! 
i can get 10 sheets of the stuff from bunnings for the same price as 2 from the glazier.


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 17, 2010)

mr1jz said:


> Have you got the exact measurements of the pieces. I'm looking at doing the same with getting bunnings to cut it.


 
yep,
sides were 600x600 (595x595 depending on what sheets you get)
top and bottom were 1200x600 (or 595 depending on sheets) 
back was 1200x632 (eveything is in between the top and bottom) 
the front edges with be made out of pre primed 92x18 (from bunnings) but i havent dont those calculations yet.

hope i helped and good luck. 
Kel


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 28, 2010)

in the final stages now, just need glass/acrylic, 
it has 2 globe sockets in each side, and a 4 Gang switch on the front. 
each side come off its own 3 pin plug. 
i will put up some pictures this afternoon
PS... i just bought-out lismore bunnings stock of sliding track, so to any lismorons, you will have to wait for a while.


----------



## carpetpython.1 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey im just wandering with the glass track what are the measurments?? im going to use your exact measurments and get bunnings to cut it for me.. and also how much did it cost all together


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 1, 2010)

cuts were as above, 
the glass track is a 1200 long piece (cost 18.50 from bunnings) 
i am not 100% sure of the costs, 
but it was roughly $80 in materials, without the glass (i havent got that cut yet) 
i will put up some pictures on saturday or sunday of the finished product, 
i will also post a list of everything and their costs (from the bunnings reciepts) 
Kel


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 1, 2010)

*More pictures*

hi all, 
nearly finished now, 
just need to screw in the track, cut holes for the vents (pictured), add the glass (which i am picking up tommorow) and add animals !!! 
please dont drill me for not having light covers... i am getting those BEFORE the animals.
thanks,
Kel


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 1, 2010)

Look nice dude, whats going in there?


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 1, 2010)

You can save your money and not worry about light covers for the lizards.

Do you put vents on both sides to cover the cuts up or just one side?


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 1, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> You can save your money and not worry about light covers for the lizards.
> yer, i guess so, i will get some eventually incase i need the enclosre for a snake.
> 
> Do you put vents on both sides to cover the cuts up or just one side?


i was thinking beardies and/or bluies ... it wont be for a while yet though, i need some more funds...


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 5, 2010)

i have just gone through the bunnings reciepts, the materials alone were $110 + glass which shot a hole in my wallet. 
looks like i will have to sell this bad boy once i have touched it up and sealed it  
i will put it in the shop/swap forum once its finished.
Kel


----------

